# Speedcubing achievements this year



## tx789 (Dec 31, 2011)

Just post the biggest things you have aachieve (in your mind) this year

For me:
Becoming Colour-neutral on 3x3
sub 30 on 3x3
3:02 single on megaminx


----------



## emolover (Dec 31, 2011)

Everything I posted in the accomplishment thread and the blind accomplishment thread.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 31, 2011)

Breaking sub-20 3x3
Moving from relying on turnspeed to smoothness and lookahead (caused insane improvement)
First BLD success
Getting not-terrible at BLD (sub-3 consistent)
Finding an event I'm actually fairly good at (pyra)
Going to competitions/meetups and meeting other cubers


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 31, 2011)

emolover said:


> Everything I posted in the accomplishment thread and the blind accomplishment thread.


 
Dammit, I was going to say almost exactly this.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 31, 2011)

BLD success in comp
consistent sub 20 on 3x3
15.02 single in comp 3x3
sub 20 single OH
sub 30 single OH in comp
sub 4 3BLD
sub 30 averages in OH


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 31, 2011)

learnt to solve cube
sub14 ao5
sub15 ao12
sub10 single 
sub2 4x4 avg
sub3 5x5 single
sub 3 and a half BLD single
sub30 OH single
sub35 OH ao5


----------



## CuberMan (Dec 31, 2011)

getting 2x2 National Record Average (3.27), but then Vincent took it from me 
sub 3 2x2 ao12
sub 10 3x3 ao12
sub 50 4x4 ao12
sub 1:41 5x5 ao12
sub 19 OH ao12
sub 2 BLD
sub 1:30 WF
sub 35 FMC
MBLD 3/3 sub 20
sub 7 pyraminx ao12
sub 2:15 megaminx ao12
sub 1.5 magic
sub 7 mmagic (lol)
went to World Championship in Bangkok, and get 4th place lucky draw (200 euro) XD


----------



## Mal (Dec 31, 2011)

Getting sub 20 average.
Getting two 13.xx singles.
Sub 30 oh average
31.xx oh average at first comp.
30.xx oh average of 12
21.xx OH single
Sub 1 4x4 single.
Meeting Feliks
Metting Zane Carney.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 31, 2011)

Mal said:


> Meeting Feliks
> Metting Zane Carney.


 
idgi

Anyway;
2x2 finals at WC
5.43 pyra comp.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 31, 2011)

My most exciting moments:

My first successful blind solve (January)
Getting a sub 30 single (July)
Getting a 22 second NL single (December)
My first sub 30 Ao12 (December)


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2011)

sub13


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2011)

learnt to solve the dang cube
graduated from the race to sub 20 thread
learned full fridrich

that pretty much sums it all up


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 31, 2011)

Sub-11 Roux average within less of a year of cubing. Sure, it sounds cocky when I put it that way but idc... I'm still happy with the achievement.
Also I learnt blind. And I've gotten somewhat good at OH.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 31, 2011)

Official sub-1.32 magic single - 3 times!


----------



## YrMyKnight (Dec 31, 2011)

August: Learned how to solve a rubiks cube
September: Sub1 minute
October: Sub 55
November:STILL SUB 55
DECEMBER: SUB 30 FTW!

5 MONTHS SUB 30 

Anyway, Learned 2x2,3x3 BLD and OH. Looking forward to my first competition in the future


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 31, 2011)

Everything I've done. I only started in May :b


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 31, 2011)

This year, I haven't really cubed yet. But I think I achieved first solve of the year, unless someone beat me. D:

I was sitting on my chair, watching countdown. And then BOOM! I solve my cube as it hits 0 :]


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2011)

Sub 10 single (Jan)
Went to US Nationals (Aug)
3.67 official 2x2 average (Oct)
Consistently 14.5 average
12 sec average of 5's (multiple)


----------



## Robbytrooper (Dec 31, 2011)

It's been a good year for me...

*Personal Acheivements*
First Sub 40 Average and Single in competition. (Early on in the year)
Growing consistency Sub 30 Average (Recent - unofficial)
Within the last couple of weeks (First sub 20 single)

*Regrets** Missing the UK Open due to being deployed overseas with the Navy. Which has also kept me away from my family over Christmas and New Year.

*Aspirations for 2012*
* To further improve consistency with sub 30 average and bring it down to sub 20.
* Learn more OLLs, I'm 2/3s of the way there.
* Improve look ahead.
* Attend more competitions and hopefully one in europe.

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 31, 2011)

Sahid Velji said:


> Not much, I just got back into cubing again.


 
Sounds like a great achievement already!

For me:
Started getting sub-10 averages this year.
Got into clock.
10.83 official average.
Went to US Nats.
Volunteered a full day at a competition.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 31, 2011)

Have an average of 10 seconds I average around 45 ._.' But Im learning F2l


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 31, 2011)

FlyingFingers said:


> Have an average of 10 seconds I average around 45 ._.' But Im learning F2l


 
You mean single right?


----------



## nccube (Dec 31, 2011)

First official sub10s (9.80, 9,86, 9,97)
NRs in 2x2 single and avg and 3x3 avg
Being Spanish campion in 2x2-5x5 and Clock


----------



## Carrot (Dec 31, 2011)

Being the first to break the sub 2.5 barrier for pyra single.
Being the first to break the sub 3.5 barrier for pyra avg.

Breaking the sub 1 barrier for megaminx avg. (almost sub 50 single also  )

Getting 2 podium places at Worlds.

breaking a world record 3 compeitions in a row.

Not winning two rounds of pyraminx (2009: 2, 2010: 0, 2011: 2)

nothing else I care about


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

I learned how to solve the cube. Then got sub 20


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Dec 31, 2011)

Master Magic NRs: 1.91 Single, 2.14 Average


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 31, 2011)

I've dropped 1459 rankings in 2x2 throughout the year. Started with a 6.48 2x2 average in February. Ended with a 2.87 average in November. Lost 5/12 rounds of 2x2


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 31, 2011)

lotsofstuffs
yeah, i'll try listing them

went to world champ by winning a free ticket + accomodation, hell yeah

january:
won bogor open 2011
sub 55 4x4 avg official
almost sub 5 2x2 avg official
sub 25 OH avg official

february:
bought myself a 5x5, lol, but yeah that's the only significant thing i could remember, i get my haiyan memo together with the v-5 though

march-april:
not sure, but i guess i get my first sub 12 3x3 average, sub 50 4x4 average, sub 2 min 5x5 average, not sure what happens to me in 2x2 (sub 4 avg i guess), also not sure what happen in OH

may:
got my first 2 DNF on the same round for 2x2 first round XD (I was aiming for the NR avg XD)
finally, sub 13 3x3 avg officially

june: 
went sick 3 days before a comp a bit far away from my home -,- ends up not practicing for the comp because of that but then,....
beat the 4x4 nr single with an nr avg (the single was 46.xy and i get a 45.xy avg XD)
get... my first official sub 10 single? not sure, too lazy to check my wca page
2.22 2x2 single which ends up to be the nr single + a sub 4 avg, not nr though
got a sub 1:40 5x5 avg when i never even get near to that at home, the best was also my pb too

July: 
3x3 sub 10 avg and 8.33 single officially (both nr that time) when i barely touch sub 11.5 avg at home
failed to won the 4x4 (wait, this is not an achievement XD)
5x5 nr avg with a borrowed cube, never practice the event, then all of a sudden found myself a good cube, brought it home for one day to get the nr the next day XD
2x2 nr avg, finally
won the indonesian open (3x3 final) which grant me the free ticket and accomodation for world champ XD
definitely pwned ando (who aims for the 3x3 avg nr and the prize) with sheer luck (lol, sorry ando, didn't mean it, but it felt awesome though XD)

August:
bought a hell lot of new puzzles
finally be able to solve a 3x3 blindfolded, it's really fun to be able to do that
get myself an official pyra, magic, mmagic, clock avg

October:
went to world champ, yeah
5x5 nr single and avg again
4x4 sub 40 single, not nr :/
sub 20 OH avg
... nothing other than that, got a sub 17 OH ao12 once in baiyoke boutique though, oh also, get lots of sub 44 4x4 avg, but then fail to do them great officially
and then an official bld solve the next week (sub 4, yeah)

November:
stuck on 42-44 avg at home
got my first sub 10 ao12 for 3x3, but then a 12 avg sometimes pop out of nowhere
another sub 10 official 3x3 avg
sub 3 2x2 avg, nr, yeah
ALMOST sub 40 4x4, didn't see expect that to happen, place me 8th in the world iirc, also take back my nr single
barely sub 1:30 5x5 avg which is nr
being able to solve 6x6 for the first time :O (lol yea, and i still haven't bought any cubes bigger than 5x5x5 :/)
mega sub 2 min avg official
clock sub 9 single and 10.40 avg, both pb for me

December:
being able to solve 4x4 blindfolded
being able to solve 5x5 blindfolded
sub 3 min blindfold single and eventually ao5
get some >0 points for mbld with a 4/6 and later 5/6. i went from trying 2 cubes to 6 cubes directly XD
still stuck on 42 4x4 avg but get sub 42 ao12 casually
sub 1:20 ao5 for 5x5 :O
another sub 10 3x3 ao12 :O

overall a great year for me, i hope for a greater year this 2012
i hope my memory serves me right, but i'm actually quite sure some things were put in the wrong place though


----------



## Mossar (Dec 31, 2011)

My biggest achievement is connected with BLD. On Świerklany Open in July I've done my first successful solve 6:xx. 2 months later on Poznań Open I've done 1:48. Now I've done couple of sub60 solves, my personal best is 53.xx

- sub60 BLD single
- sub10 444bld single
- 9/9 multi bld in 40 minutes and I know I can better but I don't have cubes :/
- 17.07 avg12 OH
- some sub10 normal 3x3x3 solves
-just today - 56.xx avg12 4x4x4. My second sub60 avg.

AND

I UNDERSTAND BH!!! It's the most important point for me


----------



## FlyingFingers (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope Im sub 13 But I know I average 45 seconds.. Long trip


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 3, 2012)

Going from 40sec - sub 20 in 3 months.
Going to a competition
12.xy single at the competition
Meeting people
Learning freeslice
Meeting MeMyself&Pi

I think that's it. 
I'll add more if I think of any.


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting a speedcube, learning fingertricks, getting better, full oll, sub20, getting my collection bigger, becoming more knowledgable about cubing


----------



## AnsonL (Jan 3, 2012)

sub 13 oh avg12 and sub 12 avg5
35 4x4 avg12
sub 8 3x3 avg5
first competion


----------



## foxfan352 (Jan 3, 2012)

3x3 sub20 in a in a few weeks. PB of 15

sub 2.00 on 4x4 should get it with a few days of practice

sub .9 magic

sub 4 master magic


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 3, 2012)

My events this year:
2x2: ridiculously horrible
3x3: 2 sub9 averages(8.91, 8.27), and becoming consistently sub10(17 sub10 averages this year i think?)
4x4: 36.xx single, 42.xx average
5x5: finally beat my personal best average from 2008 
OH: NAR average (14.91) and single (11.41)
BLD: got a few successes...
megaminx: improved my personal best from 4 minutes in 2007 to 58.59 at US nationals. My first seriously official megaminx solve, and my first megaminx NAR.

My biggest accomplishment of 2011 was placing second at World Championships. That was awesome. Thats all I can really think of for 2011. Although I had no WR's it was definitely my best year overall. 

2012 goal: 2x2


----------



## TMOY (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I could speak about going to 26 comps this year, breaking NRs in three different events, getting to two finals at Worlds or getting a sub-minute BLD single but all this is just crap. My biggest achievement is definitely winning two WF events, with the amazing averages of respectively 6:47 and 4:14


----------



## BadMeetsEvil (Jan 3, 2012)

I Learnt how to solve the cube in October.
I switched to Keyhole and got sub-1 minute.
Learnt CFOP, got to sub 40, then learnt ZZ and got to sub 30. Then I learnt Roux and Petrus, now I'm sub 35 in all 4 methods.
24.xx Ao12 and 23.xx Ao5, Pb 18.17.
Didn't go to any competition though


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 3, 2012)

Learning OLLCP.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 3, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Learning OLLCP.


 
You should have learned Sune OLLCP at the same time as the rest. I'm not impressed.


----------



## leeson (Jan 3, 2012)

ACHIEVEMENTS:
- ALMOST sub-20
- 18.85 second lucky solve
- 22.51 second non-lucky solve
- Sub-30 3x3 average (27.70 seconds)
- Finished 2-look OLL and PLL
- Got 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 3, 2012)

Official:
-2.27 official 2x2 average
-Came 2nd at 2x2 in 7 competitions in a row, including some of 2010. (Faz came first at all of them.)
-6 consecutive sub-3 official averages (ongoing.)
-1.58 official single
-9.84 official 3x3 single and 12.33 average
-Master Magic single and average OcRs.

Unofficial:
-1.56 2x2 average of 5
-1.90 2x2 average of 12
-2.34 2x2 average of 100


----------



## Florian (Jan 5, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Official:
> -2.27 official 2x2 average
> -Came 2nd at 2x2 in 7 competitions in a row, including some of 2010. (Faz came first at all of them.)
> -6 consecutive sub-3 official averages (ongoing.)
> ...


 
You came first last comp, however you've never beat Feliks


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 8, 2012)

*For 2012 I hope for these achievements:*

- Go to my first competition.
- 3x3 15-20 second average
- 2x2 1-5 second average
- 4x4 1-2 minutes average


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 8, 2012)

Have I accomplished anything this year? Not really. I did get my first sub 11.5 RA of 12 while in China over winter break, which was shortly after New Year's Day, as well my first sub-12.5 RA of 50. I don't feel like I've actually accomplished much though.

2012 Achievement Wish List

- Need more flexible fingers.
- More accurate turning.
- Need higher TPS and more flow between left and right hand transitions. (Basically, a complete cubing form revamp.)
- Learn a ton of algs: F2LL (Winter), F2LL (Summer), OLLCP, CMLL (for the hell of it), some ZBLL, and all 5x5x5 Last two edges OP.
- Figure out better practice strategies.
- Delve more into the mental and psychological aspects of cubing. (In other words, learning how my own brain works so that I can improve as fast as possible.)

3x3x3:
Sub-10 avg or bust. 12.5 average will never be sufficient.
Better cube turns and alg execution on OH.

4x4x4:
sub-50 average would be nice, but that's a whole 20 seconds I'll need to drop, hehe....

5x5x5:
For now, sub-2 min average would be enough for me, which is still another 20 seconds to drop. (I'm terrible at big cubes.)

6x6x6 and up:
Find money to get the better versions of them so that I'll actually feel motivated to solve them.

3x3x3 BLD:
Sub-2 minute average would be nice. 
Make at least one video per week of BLD solving to track my progress (though I'll be trying to make them daily).
Practice memorizing random things.
Try out using musical notes for BLD memo and actually get decent times with it, too.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Feb 10, 2012)

2011 Achievements:



Spoiler



*2x2*
Sub 5 Single, and Sub 7 Ao5 (in competition)
Sub 2 Single and Sub 5 Ao5 (at home)​*3x3*
Sub 20 Roux and Petrus Singles, 20.01 Ao5 (at home)​*4x4*
Down from 3:00 to 1:20 using K4, Sub 90 using roudux​*5x5*
Sub 3, almost Sub 2 Single, consistent sub 2:20 (at home)
Ranked Sub 2:30 (in competition)​*6x6*
"Nothing Important Happened Today" [in 2011]​*7x7*
Sub 6 Singles and Ao5, my best Achievement  (at home)​*Megaminx*
Sub 3 Single, Sub 4 Averages, and almost Colour Neutral​



2012, What I would like to Achieve:



Spoiler



*2x2*
Sub 5 Ao5, Learn CLL​*3x3*
Learn CLL, Consistent Sub 20, with Roux, CFOP & Petrus​*4x4*
Sub 1 with K4... and abandon Roudux​*5x5*
Sub 2 Single​*6x6*
Sub 4? not going to happen because it gathers dust​*7x7*
Sub 5, Lots of work needed here​*Megaminx*
Fully Colour Neutral, although I might not even bother picking it up​



And as I have said before I rarely time myself... so getting these will prove to be difficult


----------

